# TTOC West Mids Spring meet and events for 2013/2014



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

Thank you to everyone who attended yesterday's meet! It's was so lovely to meet you all! And see all our beautiful beasts. 

After a very successful first meet, I wanted to get straight on to talking about and arranging our second meet. I am thinking Sunday 5th May as i know you all wanted quarterly. I am considering a different location for the next one so we can all park together but i need it somewhere central for us all.

I know we also discussed other events we wanted to get involved with. Lets talk about them: tunnel run, cruise to the beach, nurburg, what's everyone want to do?

My friends who were there taking pictures have also asked if we would be up for another photo shoot somewhere a little more picturesque... What are all your thoughts on this? They will be attending all our events hopefully so we will have some great pictures to remind us of how great a time we have had!!

For all future larger events I have decided that I am going to try and raise money for Acorns Children's charity so where we can it would be good to get sponsorship.

Talk to me.....


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Olivea,

OK, I will get the ball rolling (folks feel free to add to the list below):

- Peak District have some great roads, good pubs, and could be good photo opportunity
- quite fancy some Urban Photo Shots, so maybe a smaller group so we can get some uber cool pics?
- Summer: how about a drive and a BBQ somewhere (on a beach  - nearest beach North Wales?)


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Olivea

I think Lord G might have a good suggestion here. With a number plate like yours (M I5 XXX) why not Port Meirion!! For those of you not around in the 70's, like we 'oldies' were - who btw haven't yet got dementia - it was where the Prisoner was held. We could have a weekend there.

Alternatively, we do have some nice beaches in south and west Wales, again for a weekend do. This would allow you to get your engines warm, rather than just travelling to a local meet!!!

Apart from this suggestion, I'd be up for joining you anywhere.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Have done a couple of cruises when I was the rep to the dams at the Elan Valley in Wales and these were very well attended. Just a thought for you.


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

LordG71 said:


> - Peak District have some great roads, good pubs, and could be good photo opportunity
> - quite fancy some Urban Photo Shots, so maybe a smaller group so we can get some uber cool pics?
> - Summer: how about a drive and a BBQ somewhere (on a beach  - nearest beach North Wales?)





TT4PJ said:


> Have done a couple of cruises when I was the rep to the dams at the Elan Valley in Wales and these were very well attended.


Sounds good to me, some nice ideas there Neil. Like the idea of the Dams too Phil, great photo opportunity I'd imagine?


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Great! What dates have you got free?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

PeTTe-N said:


> Like the idea of the Dams too Phil, great photo opportunity I'd imagine?


+1 on the Dams, would be better for photo's if it didn't pi$$ down
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=227872&start=45

Also like the sound of the Peak District.

If you fancy North Wales, check out the cruises Mark Davies organised


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
This is a pic from the cruise when the weather was a little kinder a couple of years before the wet one on top of the Claerwen dam, pronounced Claeroowen in Welsh.
I would suggest we still have lunch at the Haford Hotel in Devils Bridge as they have always done us proud and if we get the route right this time we could use the Devils Staircase forestry road for the return trip.


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

forest said:


> +1 on the Dams, would be better for photo's if it didn't pi$$ down
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=227872&start=45


Easier said than done in this country but the last couple of Spring's have been nicer than the Summer's.....  Some nice pics on that thread, scenery looks great. Looks like you all had a good time regardless.



TT4PJ said:


> I would suggest we still have lunch at the Haford Hotel in Devils Bridge as they have always done us proud and if we get the route right this time we could use the Devils Staircase forestry road for the return trip.


Sounds like a plan to me Phil, when can you and Olivia get your heads together :?:


----------



## Lau246 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ooooo all sounds very exciting


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

There are some nice places to park up and get some photos along the Severn Valley by the river, by the railway and just in the countryside in general. Plenty of pubs too.

Quite a nice run to North Wales up through Llangollen then over the horse shoe pass for some spirited driving and photo shoot opportunities.

Just another couple of ideas but of course they both rely on nice weather... thats the hard part in this country [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Some great suggestions posted, look forward to taking part. I will be watching this thread with a keen eye :wink:

As the weather improves and the days become longer, Cannock Chase has a few decent meeting places. The Shoal Hill Tavern springs to mind, serves great food and has a good size carpark at the front for pics. 
http://shoalhill.co.uk


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Sounds good.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I know you were thinking of planing a jolly for the May bank holiday. Could do with knowing what you have planed as I need to look at the diary. Do we have things in the pipeline for this as May is not far off now.


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 2, 2009)

The Elan Valley at Rhayader is the best place I have ever found for razzing it around in the TT and is perfect for photos/video alike. I was there a couple of years ago in my old TT around 6am doing a few loops and the local 'ranger' decided to call the police. Upon being pulled over I was accused of stealing my own car!! They had a laugh in the end, and I'd thoroughly recommend it for a meet.

I'll be up there next weekend (Saturday 30th probably) as I'll have my new Milltek exhaust fitted so I'll be going for a blast. If anyone else fancies a recce let me know!

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi Olivea
> 
> I think Lord G might have a good suggestion here. With a number plate like yours (M I5 XXX) why not Port Meirion!! For those of you not around in the 70's, like we 'oldies' were - who btw haven't yet got dementia - it was where the Prisoner was held. We could have a weekend there.
> 
> ...


been to Portmeirion loads of times, great place...."be seeing you"


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

thebluemax said:


> AudiCoedDuon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Olivea
> ...


Black Rock Sands is near Port Meirion if I remember right, used to be able to drive onto the beach there. I wonder if that's still the case, might be good for pics


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Lets have a vote...


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Meet at the Elan Valley visitor centre for coffee etc, check out the dams then up the mountain roads to Devils Bridge. Lunch at the Haford Hotel and then back through the Devils Staircase which is a forestry commission track.
Great day with superb roads and cracking scenery.
If some of you are into nature then there is a great Kite feeding station at the back of a hotel in Rhayder.
http://gigrin.co.uk/index.php


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Meet at the Elan Valley visitor centre for coffee etc, check out the dams then up the mountain roads to Devils Bridge. Lunch at the Haford Hotel and then back through the Devils Staircase which is a forestry commission track.
> Great day with superb roads and cracking scenery.
> If some of you are into nature then there is a great Kite feeding station at the back of a hotel in Rhayder.
> http://gigrin.co.uk/index.php


Sounds like a great day out.. all we need now is some decent weather to go with it.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Any movement on this meet/cruise ?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Just a suggestion but would it be a good idea to have an evening pie and pint night get together might be easier to discuss options with a few members, sort a date and location and set it up on here as a 'Can You Make It' otherwise we'll just be going round in circles.

Thoughts ??


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Templar said:


> Just a suggestion but would it be a good idea to have an evening pie and pint night get together might be easier to discuss options with a few members, sort a date and location and set it up on here as a 'Can You Make It' otherwise we'll just be going round in circles.
> 
> Thoughts ??


Think you've hit the nail on the head :wink:

I can make a meet, but with moving house and renovating the new one I'm a bit short on time at the moment, could spare a few hours, but not a full day at the moment

John


----------



## silverback77 (Jan 13, 2013)

Templar said:


> Just a suggestion but would it be a good idea to have an evening pie and pint night get together might be easier to discuss options with a few members, sort a date and location and set it up on here as a 'Can You Make It' otherwise we'll just be going round in circles.
> 
> Thoughts ??


Sounds like a good idea . A sunday afternoon would be best for me.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

silverback77 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Just a suggestion but would it be a good idea to have an evening pie and pint night get together might be easier to discuss options with a few members, sort a date and location and set it up on here as a 'Can You Make It' otherwise we'll just be going round in circles.
> ...


Ditto 

John


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like this is doable from first impressions..

Olivia, do you want to set a time, date and location for a bite and pint, see if we can put something together for a cruise in the summer.?

There has already been a few locations suggested, we can build it on those to start with


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Lets keep it to the 5th of May then... What pubs would you suggest?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Sorry, can't make the 5th, as it's Shelsley Walsh hill climb :?

John


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Olivia, the 5th of May has always been in doubt from the begining going by the events booked for that date. Can I suggest that you do a little homework on up and coming events a pick a date with the little or nothing on ?


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

New date for Spring TTOC WM is 19th May. Location TBC.

Got another event that I want to invite you to as well...

We have a jap v vag meet that I attend that your all welcome to. Details to follow.


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

JDMC Presents JDMC Vs VAG Meet at Flood Street Sunday 28th April 2013 at 7pm.

Flood Street, Dudley, West Midlands, DY2 8NT

Http://jdmcollective.co.uk

Http://www.facebook.com/JDMCollective


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Olivea said:


> JDMC Presents JDMC Vs VAG Meet at Flood Street Sunday 28th April 2013 at 7pm.
> 
> Flood Street, Dudley, West Midlands, DY2 8NT
> 
> ...


Now that's an interesting venue Olivia


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

As it's so close will try and get to this, even if it's only for an hour


----------



## captainwow (Sep 20, 2012)

I'll be at the Flood Street meet, and I'd up for the one one the 19th depending on where it is...


----------



## silverback77 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hopefully be there at Flood Street on sunday and available for the 19th.


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Guys, you'll love it!! Shall we convoy up? Arrive together in a big chain?


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

I couldn't make the Flood Street meet in the end as i had to work but did anybody else go?

Warren.


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

warrenstuart said:


> I couldn't make the Flood Street meet in the end as i had to work but did anybody else go?
> 
> Warren.


I live in Dudley but not my scene


----------



## captainwow (Sep 20, 2012)

warrenstuart said:


> I couldn't make the Flood Street meet in the end as i had to work but did anybody else go?
> 
> Warren.


I ended up going. Apart from the organiser not bothering to tell the police that 500+ cars were meeting and getting all the roads blocked off, usual crappy boyo mobiles mixing with show winning carbon fibre Evos and idiots kicking other people's pride and joy, it was good.


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

captainwow said:


> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't make the Flood Street meet in the end as i had to work but did anybody else go?
> ...


exactly!! tokyo mobiles


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

captainwow said:


> I ended up going. Apart from the organiser not bothering to tell the police that 500+ cars were meeting and getting all the roads blocked off, usual crappy boyo mobiles mixing with show winning carbon fibre Evos and idiots kicking other people's pride and joy, it was good.


Oh dear :? 
My lad would of liked to see the Evo's etc so i'm a bit gutted i couldn't go but you can't turn work away.
Maybe Olivia can keep us posted on when the next one is? (and i'll go in the company Golf incase some chav kicks the door in :lol: )

Warren.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Not my bag either I am afraid. Not exactly views of rolling hills and twisty B roads is it! :?


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Any news on what's happening on the 19th yet? A little over 2 weeks away [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hmm..it would be handy to know if I'm honest. Last minute arrangements are destined to fail.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

captainwow said:


> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't make the Flood Street meet in the end as i had to work but did anybody else go?
> ...


Sound like a blast. :?

What's with idiots kicking people's cars? What's that all about? [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## captainwow (Sep 20, 2012)

Just general morons lowering the tone.

There was actually some really nice stuff there, especially VAG. But lack of organisation and small minded dickheads ruined it unfortunately.


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

The organiser is a good friend of mine and and the police were informed of the event as they always are. The reason the police turned up was because an idiot on a moped decided to drive into the side of a car!


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

The meet on the 19th will be held at the sun in Romley, same as the last one. At this meet I want everyone to try and turn up as I really want to get a good event planned for the Summer and I need everyone to get involved! I want to make sure everyone is happy with the choices made etc.

Lets meet at 2pm. Unless anyone has any other location that they are convinced is better, I will contact the management at The Sun and get them to reserve our tables again?

Deal?

PS - The Jap V Vag meets are held at flood street every last Sunday of the month for anyone that wants to come again.


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

As we previously discussed then it will be at The Sun in Halesowen. (http://www.sunpubhalesowen.co.uk/).

Regards

Olivea Allegrini-Jones
TTOC Regional Rep for West MIdlands
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

PS - Please come on the 19th with some ideas of what you would like to do for the summer. Please bare in mind, it is not my job to make decisions on what we will be doing, it's my job to bring together everyone's opinions and organise things based on the consensus. I have had emails through that have been quiet rude and I will not tolerate it. Please keep in mind that I have a full time job and I do this as a hobby. Most people are polite and I appreciate it but some people let you down. I am happy to continue with this but I need us all to work together!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Cannot make the 19th I am afraid but I could have made either the 12th or 26th. 
Hopefully catch you next time.


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Can everyone let me know who's coming. Need to book tables ASAP. Thanks


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Can't really commit just yet, it's my daughters birthday and not really sure what she's got planned yet :? If I can make it, I'll pop along for an hour


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Hopefully will make this one Olivea


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Great!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Would really like to get to meet you and discuss things. Can you not shove the date forward a week as no one yet has confirmed that they are on board this?
Just a thought!


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Olivea

As things stand at present I should be ok for this.

BTW did your friends ever get to publish the photos that were taken at the Sun last time?


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi Olivia
would like to attend but not sure atm...besides weather could be shit...will see. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## silverback77 (Jan 13, 2013)

Is this going ahead or not? :?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry, not going to be able to make it if it is going ahead, got a family member in hospital so will be on visiting duty


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

might be better to postpone a couple of weeks...weather might be better then, no one want to come out in the rain. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

forest said:


> Sorry, not going to be able to make it if it is going ahead, got a family member in hospital so will be on visiting duty


Sorry to hear that mate, hope nothing serious.


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

I'll be there tomorrow at 2, who else is coming?


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

It looks like a nice day so I might take a drive out there to say hello and introduce myself.


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

See you all at 2pm!


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Olivea

Thanks for organizing today's meet.

It's a shame that the attendance wasn't as good as in February, but at least we made some firm progress towards the next get together.

Thanks for suggesting that we should have a run out to Wales. I'll do my best to organize a route down here for the next meet on 7th July. Perhaps, I can get the Swansea TT'ers to join in , especially for the planned late summer run down the Gower.

For the Notice Board, we are planning to meet in the Brecon Beacons. I suggest that we have the photo shoot just below Storey Arms. If it's good enough for the SAS then it's good enough for us!!

Viv.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hiya

Defintely the 7th? Meant to be going to the Peak District on a drive, so will have to choose between the two lol


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

Hark said:


> Defintely the 7th?


Yep. We've already made an advanced order for some sunny weather like today, (although I can't find whose job that is on the 'to-do' list... :lol: ). Oh and it's the week after the British GP too...apparently :roll:

Many thanks to Olivia for organising the meet today it was gorgeous sitting in the beer garden under the sun. I'm looking forward to the cruise already but that's probably cuz I just wanna put fancy stickers all over me car 8)  Now whose job is that again...I'll get me coat lolz.

ATB,
MayZ


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

yes a lovely day to meet up, however a very busy pub and nowhere to park together in the summer, might need a different venue in the summertime with more space for the TT cars, however a very poor showing I have to say which was a shame as the last one was outstanding.... only Olivia plus 3 other owners and me who turned up unexpected..but HEY ....
lets see if a summer ride out will be better, as Oliva said, could meet up with the south wales club (HOGGY, read this thread) would be nice in July...


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Lets get the plan into action. I will be putting up a new thread so keep yours eyes peeled!

Thanks to everyone that turned up!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Olivea said:


> Lets get the plan into action. I will be putting up a new thread so keep yours eyes peeled!
> 
> Thanks to everyone that turned up!


Glad it was a successful meet, sorry couldn't be there, was on my honeymoon in Italy.
Keep us updated for the next venue/cruise.


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

GTI international on the 6th & 7th July, quite a popular event and already pencilled in my diary :?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Any more news on this? As above 6th/7th lots of people will be at gti international.


----------

